# Is this a good mouse breeding tub??



## repty23 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,
Im about to start breeding mice but i was just wondering if this is a good tub i built? Also how many mice do u reckon could fit in here?
Thanks


----------



## JasonL (Dec 19, 2011)

Rodents can chew straight through steel mesh (if they can reach it) and if that tub gets overcrowded or unclean you will find dead mice as you should have full roof ventilation


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 19, 2011)

the tub looks ok , u will need a bigger drinker bottle .
how many liter tub is it ? for breeding i use a 50lt tub to house 3 females and 1 male mice [ as u have to remember about when they have heaps of babys ] 

btw , id take the prices down - otherwise your thread might get edited .

a search on this site will give u all the info your after .


----------



## repty23 (Dec 19, 2011)

It 27cm high so i dont think that they will be able to reach it, and yeh i will definitly be upgrading the water bottle. Also does anyone know of a person or shop that also sell some cheap full adult mice so i can start the breeding?!?!?!?!

IDK how to take down the prices can an admin do it for me?


----------



## dkae1986 (Dec 19, 2011)

My preferance would also to hang the water bottle from the inside of the container with this set up.
Mice like to chew and when i started breeding them I had the water bottle the same way and sure enoguh they chewed around the dropper and made a hole where they could pop thier head out.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 19, 2011)

Glue a washer around the water bottle hole to stop them chewing through.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 19, 2011)

dkae1986 said:


> My preferance would also to hang the water bottle from the inside of the container with this set up.
> Mice like to chew and when i started breeding them I had the water bottle the same way and sure enoguh they chewed around the dropper and made a hole where they could pop thier head out.


iv never had an issue with them chewing there way out of the drinker hole , not even the rats bother to try and chew there way out via the drinker hole area .


----------



## ricky_91 (Dec 19, 2011)

yep they sure do chew around it and escape I've never had any rats or mice chew through steel mesh 25 of my tubs are from the hero shop and 15 i made just tubs with steel mesh lids and i have a small animal watering system and i case the tube with a hollow steel pipe with the steel nipple coming out the end if you google small animal watering system you can find some cheap ones i know the ones from the hero shop and urs are expensive but they are the best


----------



## morelia78 (Dec 20, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> iv never had an issue with them chewing there way out of the drinker hole , not even the rats bother to try and chew there way out via the drinker hole area .


If there hungry they will chew through ANYTHING,as long as they have food you shouldnt have any problems...


----------



## repty23 (Dec 20, 2011)

Um well I have a problem i was building my 2nd one today and put the water hole in the wrong place so their is just a ramdom hole in the cage can someone tell me what i should do to fix this? You can see the hole in the 2nd picture.
P.S i got some 400ml water bottels 

I mean you can see it in the first picture


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 20, 2011)

if u put a hole in the wrong place , then get 2 washers [ i use mudguard washers ] a bolt and nut .



morelia78 said:


> If there hungry they will chew through ANYTHING,as long as they have food you shouldnt have any problems...


maybe thats why i dont have any issues - they have food there when ever they want it ..


----------



## repty23 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok,
Should i then just glue the washer to the side of the tub?


----------



## ricky_91 (Dec 20, 2011)

just have 2 water bottles they can never have enough water


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 20, 2011)

ricky_91 said:


> just have 2 water bottles they can never have enough water


yup i have 2 water drinkers for the growout/up tubs


----------



## dkae1986 (Dec 20, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> if u put a hole in the wrong place , then get 2 washers [ i use mudguard washers ] a bolt and nut .
> 
> 
> maybe thats why i dont have any issues - they have food there when ever they want it ..



They do also chew if they are not hungry - my mice always have enough food. Some chew some dont. Ive had some mice in tubs with the drinker hole in the side and they have not chewed at all - others have. That is why i have water bottles all access from the lid. Dont give then any plastic edges where they can start to chew from.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 20, 2011)

dkae1986 said:


> They do also chew if they are not hungry - my mice always have enough food. Some chew some dont. Ive had some mice in tubs with the drinker hole in the side and they have not chewed at all - others have. That is why i have water bottles all access from the lid. Dont give then any plastic edges where they can start to chew from.


i must be a lucky one then , but yeah to stop them from chewing there way out u can either glue a washer on the inside [ where the water drinker hole is ] use some mesh or as dkae1986 said put the drinker on the inside .


----------



## repty23 (Dec 22, 2011)

One other thing,
When i get my mice do i have to take away the male from the cage? And also should a pregnant female be isolated with her babies in a seperate cage?
Thanks


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 22, 2011)

depends on each mouse really my boys dont eat bubs but some do. just trial and error


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 22, 2011)

same here my males dont eat the babies , i have found that once a tub has been setup [ 3 females and a male] i can change it around with a diffrent male or any females as they fight [ so there in that tub for life with no rotations]


----------



## Indysmum (Jan 2, 2012)

to take any risk out of it, just have another cage for the male. Hate to go to all the effort and babies get hurt. I am new to mice breeding myself but had no drama having 2 mum/2 litter in together (no male). One was a better mum than the other so it worked well, she helped with the other babies and everyone was happy. Prior to this there was just 1 litter housed with 8 other females (it was an oops litter) and had no drama. So it really must depend per mouse..fickle little buggas 
I have 2 adult males, they had been housed together (brothers) but did need to be seperated as one attacked the other. Some say this is fairly common, others say they dont have it happen. Seems a bit of a gamble too..so if you plan keep 2 males for your studs, keep this in mind. It does happen.
100% agree about any edges for chewing, any gaps, it may not be lack of food but thats what rodents do, they chew. They need to chew. Can try distractions, give them fruit tree sticks and other stuff for them to chew on. Helps keep them happy too, happy mice will be healthier, and *hopefully* produce nice litters for you without incident


----------



## Kedan (Jan 5, 2012)

use to give mine 5 weetbix every 2 days, Chinese container full of water, got rid of mine now, started to stink too much


----------

